# Change bulbs to improve BER?



## allendog (10 May 2009)

Hi, I'll be having my 18-year-old apartment to undergo the BER assessment before placing it on the market.  Would changing ordinary bulbs to low-energy bulbs (even if they're more expensive and not kind to eyes) make a positive impact on the BER assessment?  Would the assessor checkout type of bulbs installed int he apartment?
Thanks, allendog


----------



## sydthebeat (10 May 2009)

absolutely, they would....

if your apartment is 18 years old they could make as much as a 5-7% improvement in your rating...

and the assessor should definitely check the bulbs... but just remember to change ALL the bulbs.. including shaver lights, oven hood lights etc...


----------



## Bronte (11 May 2009)

That is riduculous that bulbs affect the BER rating.


----------



## sydthebeat (11 May 2009)

Bronte said:


> That is riduculous that bulbs affect the BER rating.



why??

98% of electrical energy fed to intumescent bulbs is instantly converted to heat.... 2% goes towards lighting...

soon enough only LELs will be available anyway....


----------



## gocall01 (11 May 2009)

It is my understanding that actually changing the light bulbs will NOT affect the BER rating.
As far as I know the guidelines state the assessor must check that the bulb fixtures are capable of using the new more energy deficient bulbs but do not necessarily have to have them fitted.
Could an assessor out there clear this up for us please?


----------



## sydthebeat (11 May 2009)

gocall01 said:


> It is my understanding that actually changing the light bulbs will NOT affect the BER rating.
> As far as I know the guidelines state the assessor must check that the bulb fixtures are capable of using the new more energy deficient bulbs but do not necessarily have to have them fitted.
> Could an assessor out there clear this up for us please?



... cleared up....

either the fitting or the bulb can be counted for rating purposes.

even with a new dwelling where bulbs may not yet be installed, once the assessor has a signed statement from the occupier stating they will only be using lels, then this can be inputed as same into the software....

the methodology is by no means perfect, but its better than nothing....

and as i stated earlier, very soon only lels will be available for purchase, so this is a non issue....


----------



## BarneyMc (11 May 2009)

Emm, I had a recent BER performed on my house and the assessor told me that if I replaced the bulbs with energy saving ones then it would improve my rating (I'll be getting a follow up BER performed).


----------



## allendog (11 May 2009)

That's what I thought so - many thanks, barney.
cheers, allendog


----------



## galwaytt (12 May 2009)

...it will only change your BER rating (grade-wise) if you are so close to the value of another grade, that the modest input from a few bulbs will 'put you over' to the next grade.

If you have a property that's struggling in the lower grades, bulbs aren't going to do much for you.

Where it is most noticeable, is in 'high-performance' houses, which have low energy demands, as-is.  In these cases, changing bulbs has a measurably different effect.


----------



## mahoney.john (12 May 2009)

allendog said:


> Hi, I'll be having my 18-year-old apartment to undergo the BER assessment before placing it on the market.  Would changing ordinary bulbs to low-energy bulbs (even if they're more expensive and not kind to eyes) make a positive impact on the [broken link removed] assessment?  Would the assessor checkout type of bulbs installed int he apartment?
> Thanks, allendog


Yes as The BER assessment is done on  the basis of the properties of components of a particular building such as the walls, 
roof, floor area, windows, doors, insulation, air tightness, heating and cooling system, ventilation, lighting systems 
and its distribution and controls, pumps and fans, use of alternative energy etc. but exclude refrigerators, cooking appliances and washing machines.


----------



## YDB (22 May 2009)

It's the sum of all the parts as mahony.john mentioned; in some cases adding low energy light bulbs can make the difference to having a better rating.


----------

